# farriers in Kent...again!



## harrihjc (23 October 2007)

Well hear I am again on a farrier hunt! Our farrier has moved and finds the distance too much now, so we're looking for another. Flash has collapsed heels and needs corrective shoeing and also needs to be done every 4-5 weeks as his feet grow so quickly. We're at a yard on our own, and have had so many problems with reliability and last time we tried over 20 farriers and nobody would take us on because they're all too busy! We're based in East Kent. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## mickey (23 October 2007)

Oh no not again!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I expect you have tried all these; Simon Jakeman, Ollie Hopper, Peter Peers, Jason Patton Smith

They are the ones I have heard good reports about. Ultimately you may end up having to transport your horses to a yard where one of the farriers regularly shoes??? Unless you could join with someone else at your current yard?


----------



## harrihjc (23 October 2007)

yep tried all of them, several times actually. There is nobody else at the yard to join with, and we don't have transport to get him anywhere else, there's not anywhere near enough to hack to, and its usually my mum that deals with it as I'm at work


----------



## mickey (23 October 2007)

I really don't know what to suggest????
The only thing is to maybe get in touch with your vet and ask them if they have any influence over farriers......?
Nightmare


----------



## harrihjc (23 October 2007)

I think I'll be starting ringing round the list again soon, the farrier my vet often works with is our current farrier 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Maybe if I move him somewhere to full livery our farrier problems will be solved!


----------



## Jade2007 (23 October 2007)

Paul Wiseman hes my farrier my mum has known him for about 25 yrs ill try and find details for you


----------



## mickey (23 October 2007)

I had Mick at a place where he was one of two horses. The yard farrier was dreadful, Mick's feet were falling apart. Could I get another one to come and shoe 1 horse????? No way!!! I phoned everywhere, no one wanted to travel out to shoe 1 horse. In the end I put him on cytek, because the man would come out even though he lived in London!!!!!!!!! That was my only solution at that time. Now I am on a large yd, there are 3 decent farriers there.......


----------



## harrihjc (23 October 2007)

Thanks JR 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm Glad it's not just me, Flash only has fronts too at the moment, and its just not worth their while. Simon shoes my friends horse at the yard next door, where she is the only horse, but he wouldn't take mine on as he's too busy, and we don't fit in line as Flash is every 5 weeks and hers is every 7


----------



## clairencappelli (23 October 2007)

I use Tyrone ripley but i dont think he will cover your area. I really dont like some farriers in this area but peter savage is a lovely bloke too dnt know if he will.

I hope you get it sorted tho a good farrier will make or brake a horse.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (23 October 2007)

olliver hopper is a great farrier used him for years when i lived "down south" have you tried the farrier website just put your postr code in and it will come up with a list?
thats what i did when i moved up here


----------



## Drummer (23 October 2007)

Mick O'del and Gary Burton are both fantastic they are Kent based so maybe worth a try??


----------



## RachaelV (23 October 2007)

My farrier is wonderful, professional and always on time.  I feed him a bacon sadwich and give him a cup of tea and he has never let me down, I love him.  Mike Vickery I wl look out his number for you


----------



## harrihjc (23 October 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I do like my farrier, he's a nice bloke and he does a good job, but it's a 3 hour round trip before he's even done anything, and for one horse its pretty crazy!


----------



## muddy_grey (24 October 2007)

I used to live nr Canterbury and used Martin Crawford.  He was really good with my youngster and worked closly with the vet for my friends horse who had navicular and pedal osteitis in both front feet.


----------

